# RB how to change the cursor



## Orbit (Jul 17, 2003)

How do u change the cursor in RB 
so i can change it into a crosshair for a school project game im making?
anybody know a script for this?
Thanks


----------



## Randman (Jul 17, 2003)

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/11396

 You're probably thinking more or a theme change to alter your cursor, but I thought of this when I read your post; as a possible alternative.


----------



## SkyNite (Jul 17, 2003)

To use a custom cursor in RB, just create your crosshair cursor resource in any resource editor (ResEdit under Classic will work), and drag the resource file to your RB project.

Then, when you need to change the cursor in your game, use the MouseCursor property of the relevant object. Look for MouseCursor in the RB online help for more.

-- Steve


----------



## Orbit (Jul 17, 2003)

Skynite ive read about that somewhere else but i dont know how to make my own cursor resource  
any help will be apreciated 

thanks


----------



## SkyNite (Jul 18, 2003)

Just download the free ResEdit. Fire it up in Classic, and create a new resource of type CURS. You can create the cursor in ResEdit's rudimentary cursor editor.

Open ResEdit, and select *New* from the *File* menu. Then select *Create New Resource* from the *Resource* menu. Use the cursor editor to make your cursor and its mask.

To give your cursor a name that RB can understand, click on the window named "CURSs from XXXXX" (where XXXXX is your resource file name or Untitled). Select the only cursor, which should be labeled "128" then select *Get Resource Info* from the *Resource* menu. Leave the ID at 128 and type in a descriptive name.

Save the resource file and drag the file into your RB project, and you can now refer to your cursor by name as described in the RB Online help.

What could be easier? 

'Hope this helps...

-- Steve


----------



## Orbit (Jul 20, 2003)

Hey thanks SkyNite 
oh and if i compile my game for pc will this still work? or is it mac spicific?

thanks


----------



## Orbit (Jul 20, 2003)

Hey does anybody know of some good tutorials site with things like adding a scorer and adding sound and stuff?
so i dont have to keep posting here


----------



## SkyNite (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wise_Monk _
> *Hey thanks SkyNite
> oh and if i compile my game for pc will this still work? or is it mac spicific?*


It'll work for both.

Try joining the RB NUG (go to REALsoftware's site for a sign-up link) to ask questions. There is *lots* of good advice there!


----------



## Orbit (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks skynite
you have been a big help


----------



## SkyNite (Jul 21, 2003)

You're welcome!


----------

